# Marina Bay Sands, Singapore



## mightyfly (Aug 25, 2010)

Here're some shots I've taken at Marina Bay Sands, Singapore. Please feel free to comment or critic. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing to be unhappy about here. 
You apparently know all about night photography, small apertures, long exposures and all that. The photo standing out because of its absolute clarity is 3, I think, though the colour in the sky of 2 is also nice to look at, along with the lights already coming on.

I quite like the last one, too, as I am a fan of photos that sport light and shadow situations. The shadows stretching diagonally towards us add nicely.


----------



## edouble (Aug 25, 2010)

You used light to your advantage that some people would have shunned away from. Very nice pictures.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 25, 2010)

I liked them all but the second is my favorite, by far.


----------



## Polyphony (Aug 25, 2010)

mightyfly said:


> Here're some shots I've taken at Marina Bay Sands, Singapore. Please feel free to comment or critic.



What lens were you using for the cityscape shots?

Edit: Just read your profile. If you took these with the P&S, even better


----------



## mightyfly (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone, for your comments and kind words. I'm very glad you like the photos. 

Polyphony: Yup, I've used Lumix LX3 (manual mode) for the shots, with its default Leica DC Vario-Summicron 24mm lens.


----------



## Art Photographers (Aug 26, 2010)

Great Shots


----------



## Mersad (Aug 26, 2010)

Great images. Love the first four. Great colors and composition!


----------

